# coolest freshwater tank contest



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

this is not a contest. I am new and have not seen many tanks. Please send in a pic of your freshwater tank. I can't wait to see all the cool tanks:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is my 55g fw tank. It has only been up a couple of weeks and still is a work in progress.


----------



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

Sherry, I like your tank. It looks clean and simple 

I have attached a photo of my tank as well. It's a 36 gallon freshwater with an angelfish, rainbow shark, pleco, skirted tetra, and some other fish. You can find all of the info about it in the link below. I like to keep a running list of everything I use in my tanks so new owners can figure out what to use in theirs.

Our Tank - Aquarium Watch


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

When they get started up, we have the tank of the month contests, which are always really cool. For now, this is my 2.5 gallon bowl. It's lit by a floor lamp (low light), has a small internal filter, a couple of snails, but currently no fish. Been growing for...I forget, 8+ months. Very easy to keep, it just evaporates a lot. Barely even have algae now, but it struggled for quite a while.


----------



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

Are you just growing plants in there for now? It looks a bit cramped to put any fish in.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

At the moment it's just planted rather densely. I had a betta in there, until I put him in one of my container ponds. I've also had 2-3 small male feeder guppies./endler crosses in there, but they went to a different container pond. It's about 8" across, and 10" tall. Here's a pic that gives you a slightly better sense of scale. I had to add blocks under the light to get it tall enough.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

20 Gal long E. Okefenokee tank


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

here is mine..the first one is my 3 gallon desk tank.
plants consist of
glosso
needle leaf ludwiga
rotella rondtundifolia
fissidedens fontanus
crypt wendtii
java fern 
nana petite

fish
4 scarlet badis










next one is my 20 gallon tall tank

plants consist of
myro
java fern
nana petite
ludwiga red
needle leaf ludwiga
glosso
fissidens fontunas
singapore moss
few others i probably forgot about

fish and inverts
cherry red shrimp
1 celestial pearl danio










i am in the process of putting back together a 50 breeder that will one day be back in service

Rick


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is my 120 Satanoperca and tetra tank, after I had removed about 30% of the plants for another tank. It's been busy slowly growing in since (I have low light plants - java ferns, Anubias and Bolbitis).


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

nav and tiger i love your tanks!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

This is my 75 gal








Just a bit of hornwort, frontosa, green severums, and a single geophagus

and here is my 20H planted








In this one I have a male betta, some Platies, and some ghost shrimp. I have a lot of different plants in this one.


----------



## Jamestanker (Jul 19, 2012)

I just did a new video of my 75 gallon! 







Its full and very busy! I have to clean it well once a week and I clean the filter every time I look at it LOL ( only takes a second )

Two new additions were my 2 new purple parrot fish


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

5 Gallon Nano Tank
7 guppie fry
5 Ghost shrimp
1 Platy
Couple of fiddlers (about to move to brackish water soon)





Side view


----------



## Jamestanker (Jul 19, 2012)

Great looking tank Chididdy I was thinking about doing a small one in my office maybe 5 to 10 gallon


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

great tanks everybody!


----------



## Jamestanker (Jul 19, 2012)

My tanks has changed a bit I have one turtle now and lots of fish!


----------

